# What is YOUR Maltese SCARED of??



## breezymalteezy (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey everybody,

I've noticed that dogs can be scared of the some of the most harmless, hence hilarious things.

For example: my dog, Jax, is deathly afraid of certain kinds of stairs (including the ones right outside our front door). He is also terrified of the little wall heater. Whenever it comes on he runs and hides. Always funny.

What are some of your dog's arch enemies? :huh:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well firstly Koko is afraid of nothing although he won't tackle going down stairs, even though he has tried he is a little insecure about the ones to the basement. I think it's just daunting for them to see how far down it is. He will run up fine. That is his only phobia.  

Scooby on the other hand is afraid of:-

Storms, although he is much better than he used to be.
Fireworks, totally afraid of these.
Stairs, neither up or down.
Smoke alarms or anything that sounds remotely like them.
Sudden loud voices spook him a bit too, but not ours, usually others.


----------



## karebear (Nov 4, 2007)

Tesla is scared of Cape Cod salt & vinegar chip bags and stairs.. and orange juice cartons. He walks by them and watches them out of the corner of his eye in case the carton moves to attack him.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

- vacuum
- knocking sounds
- a loud & fast car going by the house
- slippery floors
- having a door shut them inside of a room all by themselves
- yelling
- being at the vet office
- if someone is too aggressive with them
- big dogs or other dogs that are aggressive
- thunder storms
- stairs
- getting down from high places (example couch or bed)

i think thats it... but who knows.. i'm always finding new things they are afraid of.. haha


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, this is a good one! Bogey is scared of decking material. Seriously, he won't walk on any kind of wooden deck or deck stairs. He just splays out his legs and looks up at me as if to say "You have GOT to be kidding me!"

He's also a real creature of habit. If there's a car parked in a space it isn't usually parked, he'll bark and growl at it. Or if there's a new car parked on the street (someone visiting a neighbor, etc.) he'll do the same. Our daily walks are always an adventure - especially on trash days. He has to bark, growl and then sniff each and every garbage pail. This week, he's a bit frightened of all the Christmas decorations in the neighborhood. Especially those big plastic globe thingies and the wire reindeer that are covered in lights and the heads move. His whole world has been turned upside down!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

After we had the 3 hurricanes back-to-back within 2 weeks of each other about 3 yrs. ago Sassy decided she didn't like thunder. I have worked with her ever since and finally this summer she isn't as frightened. Fireworks also make her a little nervous. Anytime there is thunder or fireworks she doesn't shake or anything like that, but she does want to come and sit with the mommy. 

Oh I almost forgot....the ironing board. The noise it makes when I put it down makes Sassy dodge it. :HistericalSmiley: She looks so funny! :wub:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

vacuum cleaner, and anything that makes a loud nosie...


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Maci is afraid of the vacuum cleaner...garbage bag that was just taken out of the can..she will walk by it real fast making sure it doesnt get her lol...going for rides in the car...and when its super windy outside and the wind whistles through the door lol


----------



## giselle79 (Aug 8, 2007)

When he was a baby he was afraid of the snowplowing machine in the garage (not in use) , he even barked at it. Now at 8 months he's not afraid of practically anything, he even tries to play when I'm vacuming and sits in front of the treadmill when I'm running, but he looks with such a weird face anyway 

Oops, I remembered something, when we have a blackout an all the alarms go off, he doesn't like the loud, long noise. I think it stresses him out.


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

- My mother (I'd be scared too!)
- Fireworks (and New Year's Eve is approaching)
- Thunders
- Vacuum


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Chloe =nothing, the cats=everything


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes those big blow up Christmas decorations have my two very upset. My next door neighboor has a giant blow up Santa that waves, it's been there since the day after Thanksgiving and my two still think that thing is going to attack them.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Mia is scared of the vaccum and her potty pads when I go to lay them down!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

NOTHING ( sigh )  Sarah


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I honestly don't think Soda is afraid of anything. He likes the vacuum and stands in front of it playing oblivious. Fireworks are just dandy. He'll startle if you drop say a metal trashcan lid next to him, but his tail never goes down and he just takes a couple steps back. Half the time you drop something or move something next to him he just looks at you and doesn't move. I have to nudge him with the vacuum LOL


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

LOL - this is SO funny. My little girl is so unique and special...Tchelsi is afraid of...you ready for this?
Tape measures! :brownbag: AND she models from time to time, so you can probably guess this one does pose a problem! 
Other Tchelsi fears: She too is afraid of certain types of stairs. It seems to be the ones that are steep, with nothing in between the steps, if you can picture that. It seriously freaks her out if she can see thru the steps to the ground below, so far away! She will go all pathetic and cower down until she's nearly all the way on her back.  Breaks my heart every time! 
She gets very nervous if people are yelling. Lastly, she can't stand to be around a dog (even worse if it's multiple dogs) that play too aggressively. She asks to be picked up. 

The Tater Tot is afraid of men with deep, booming voices.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

#1 = his Harness
#2 = clothes
#3 = water
#4 = a little black statue of a lion with big white teeth :smrofl: 
#4 = nail clippers
#5 = cats


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

Lily is afraid of herself. When she sees her reflection she starts barking and backing up. It is so funny sometimes she will growl really low and for such a tiny girl it sounds really scary. I think that is the only thing that bothers her at least so far in her short life.

My Border collies were always and still are afraid of storms. They pace hide and make themselves a nervous wreck. When it storms is the only time Im glad they are with my ex. it used to drive me crazy because they wanted to be right on top of me and would shake and pant. I do miss them but not during storms.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Kosmo quite enjoys the vacuum cleaner-it's weird-he follows me around. The only thing Kosmo is afraid of seems to be when I'm holding him and bend over to do something, he seems to think I'm going to drop him or something. I also have to reassure him that I'd NEVER drop him!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Nissa hasn't shown any fears of anything yet. Sometimes I think she's too fearless. Someone forgot to tell her she's a small dog! I've made it a habit of running the vac, shower, blow dryers etc. around her since the day we brought her home and try not to make a big deal out of things like that with the hopes she won't either.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*heini is quite brave. 
but he still has a few things he is scared of.

-  if someone in the house uses a drill, he straight away get's into his dog house or the shower.

-  if anything squeaks or akes a noise in the house without anyone moving it (a door or something) he's off into the shower

-  when we go for a walk and anything is standing in the middle of the way, which usually does not stand there a rubbish bin or a plastic bag or 
something) he gets scared and slowly, very slowly tries to get passed that *monster*

-  ballons = shower

-  fireworks = shower

-  when I cook and something on the stove fizzles = shower


and this is his usual shelter :wub: :biggrin: *


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Fay - you crack me up. I remember you telling me that Sparkey freezes when you put clothes on him. Poor little guy!

Bonnie really isn't afraid of anything. She used to chase our cleaning lady when she vaccuumed, but got bored with it. She barked her head off the first time she saw a horse, but I think that was her Napolean complex, not fear. :chili:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I am not sure if Midis is actually afraid of or just freaking out of another nature, but he barks continuously and loudly over the vacuum cleaner, the doorbell + people coming in, the rumble of the school bus or any other loud and large automobile that rumbles past our house, anything that is not in its correct and usual place in the house or anywhere on our property is just WRONG to him and he will bark and growl until we move it. And of course, is definitely scared to death of the animal clinic. That is about the only thing that he shows true, unadulterated fear of. He shivers and clings to me. Oh, and the basement stairs. He will not even consider going down them. When we carry him down he nearly digs his nails into you!

Cyndi


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Sooner isn't afraid of much....but Ruby is afraid of alot of things....clothes, bows, vacum cleaner, things that drop, etc. the biggest thing that scares them both is bathtime!! :w00t: They both take off and look for daddy..it is the funniest thing...all I have to do is go to "that cupboard" with the shampoos and grooming supplies....we get a kick out of it everytime. :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

motorcycles. parked motorcycles. each time we walk by one, the buttercup will bark her fool head off and run behind me for protection. i've sat on one, with her in my arms, and she is still shaking like crazy. :wacko1: 

unfortunately, she is NOT afraid of the neighborhood skunk that takes up part-time residence in our garage :new_shocked:


----------



## breezymalteezy (Aug 2, 2007)

> LOL - this is SO funny. My little girl is so unique and special...Tchelsi is afraid of...you ready for this?
> Tape measures! :brownbag: AND she models from time to time, so you can probably guess this one does pose a problem!
> Other Tchelsi fears: She too is afraid of certain types of stairs. It seems to be the ones that are steep, with nothing in between the steps, if you can picture that. It seriously freaks her out if she can see thru the steps to the ground below, so far away! She will go all pathetic and cower down until she's nearly all the way on her back.  Breaks my heart every time!
> She gets very nervous if people are yelling. Lastly, she can't stand to be around a dog (even worse if it's multiple dogs) that play too aggressively. She asks to be picked up.
> ...



That's interesting because those are exactly the kind of stairs that are outside our front door that Jax is deathly afraid of. I've heard a couple other people on here say that their pups are afraid of stairs, too. I guess it isn't uncommon after all. =)


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

Luna despises elevators - which is an issue when you live on the 14th floor of a building  She also isn't keen on loud noises i.e. plastic bags getting rustled around alot or trucks honking on the road - but she isn't freaked out shivering just doesn't want to be near them. 

Also she doesn't really like the toilet being flushed so she follows me in to check out when I am cleaning up after her but as soon as anything goes in the toilet she runs out and waits at the door for me to come out - often with a toy in her mouth ready to play


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

When Baci was a puppy we were walking around the block from where i live. The garbage men were going to each building when we stopped so Baci can poop at the same time the garbage men stopped next to us that was bad enough but when he heard the crunching sound from the garbage being grind he froze. i mean froze stiff he didn't move i picked him up his legs were straight out frozen. i had to carry him into my building like that. the next time we walked i had to reassure him no garbage trucks were coming :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie - nothing that I can think of. :wub: 

Abbey - the vet's office... :new_shocked: 

Tinker - EVERYONE :wacko1:


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

> The Tater Tot is afraid of men with deep, booming voices.[/B]



So, I guess that leaves James Earl Jones off the guest list!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie isn't afraid of a lot of things. She went to the fireworks show in town with me and did fine (over July 4th). She hates the vacuum cleaner and barks and barks when I vacuum. She climbs to the highest place she can get to and keeps on guard until mommy puts the monster away. 

The only other thing she's scared of is bath time. All I have to do is get out the shower head attachment thingy that I use to bathe her and she hides under the coffee table.

Josie says: If I squirted water in her face, she'd be afraid of baths too!


----------



## ikesmommy (Jul 11, 2007)

Ike is afraid of objects that are about his height. He'll bark at it for a long time until it is out of sight or put in another position where it's not as tall. Silly boy. :smstarz: 

He's also scared of going down plastic covered stairs, but he's fine going up them. Unexplained noises too (i.e. plastic bags).

That's all we've seen so far. He's still a pup so there will be other experiences down the road. hehehehe


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Interesting thread.

Lacie is most definitely afraid of thunder and lightening. She also hates loud motorcycles when we're in the car. Also, she's afraid of one of the kitchen table chairs as my hubby once accidently turned it over and it fell right next to her. She just knows that it will land on her one day (even though it's been over 2 years since this happened). Anyway, whenever she hears it move on the tile, she scampers away. Lacie is also great at giving us "alien alerts". Although I don't think she's frightened by them, she will bark at anything that is out of place (especially in the back yard) including falling leaves and such.

Tilly isn't afraid of anything at the house and is afraid of almost everything outside of the house. She's afraid of strangers touching her, of going to the vets, of walking on a lead and of going to PetSmart if the rescue dogs are caged there and making noise. I attribute many of her fears to her early months in the puppy mill and pet store. She enjoys going in the car, but is scared of what will happen when she gets out of the car (unless we're back home).


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

Interesting thread...

Baby Gizmo is afraid of decks. When I took him to my mother's back in the summer I took him out on the deck and he just flattened out on the floor and whined. When I picked him up then he wouldn't get out of my lap. He is afraid of steps too.
When he was a pup just a few months old he would go nuts if he saw my son's skateboard. You couldn't get him near it for nothing. Well, now the crazy child of mine has him riding it. He loves it! He sits Baby Gizmo on it and rolls him a couple of feet back and forth, sometimes I catch him trying to drag it out of his room.
He is so funny :smrofl:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Bella- Vacuum and Broom and going anywhere in the car
Krista- Opening the front door
Both-Gardener on the riding mower
Both--Visitors if they are not sitting and get up and start moving. I guess they are protecting their people (pack).*


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Harley - not much, he's such a laid back kinda guy, not much phases him, although, he will go outside when I sweep, he's not scared of the broom, he just doesn't care to be in the same room.

Dakota - hmmmm well, she THINKS she's a great dane, but she is a SUPER sensitive little girl, if I tell her 'no' for something, her tail will go down - it's actually quite pathetic, but it does tug at my heart, so she gets away with a lot more than she should! She has also just recently developed a fear of thunder, she used to be totally fine with a storm, but for some reason, she just goes into a quivering mess whenever there is thunder. :wacko1: 

I love my little fruit-cakes :wub:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Wolfie is currently afraid of

the vacuum cleaner when it is not being used but can be seen. It once fell on him when he was next to it and he barks at it to intimidate it.

He will go up steps but not down which is fine with us since it makes it more difficult for him to dash out of the house when the door is open (we have stairs to the back door and from the front porch!)


He is afraid of walking near the elementary school yard. When I take him to pick up my youngest child, he plants his feet like a donkey when we get to it and I have to pick him up and carry him.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

Jackson is scared of absolutely nothing. Nothing phases him.
Shiloh is afraid of the vacuum cleaner and thats about it.
New puppy Calista is fearless and haven't seen her scared of anything yet however she is not a maltese.


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

Tori my old purebreed was a nut case, she was afraid of almost everything, anything that was loud, almost everything that breathed, she just couldnt handle, she was also very weary of clowns and horses (we brought her to a parade once) and she was NOT impressed. 

Kita on the other hand is pretty fearless, she isnt a big fan of the dark though ... but I think its becuase I hate the dark and she picks up on that.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Fay - you crack me up. I remember you telling me that Sparkey freezes when you put clothes on him. Poor little guy![/B]


 well I forgot couple of other things. his poop :smheat: he is so scared of it and oranges :smrofl:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=486361
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poop and oranges - what would Freud say about that, I wonder?? :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=486361
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :smrofl: :smrofl: He is afraid of his own Poop! I guess he doesn't have that problem that I've read about where the dogs eat it. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sugar818 (Nov 6, 2006)

Sugar is scared of pretty much everything...

-thunder is the worst, she shakes and pants and is inconsolable
-when doors move by themselves and especially when they make noises
-wind
-any noises the house makes
-men
-those vibrating back massagers
-when she hears a car door outside
-we have a quarry by our house and she is deathly afraid of the blasting
-me getting ready to leave the house
-the vet and groomers
-the bathtub
-fireworks
-ice cubes in her water dish
-heater/air conditioner vents

Those are just a few of the weird things she is scared of.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't think Tango and Tillie are scared of much. They bark at the vacuum, but I don't think they are really scared of it!


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

> I honestly don't think Soda is afraid of anything. He likes the vacuum and stands in front of it playing oblivious. Fireworks are just dandy. He'll startle if you drop say a metal trashcan lid next to him, but his tail never goes down and he just takes a couple steps back. Half the time you drop something or move something next to him he just looks at you and doesn't move. I have to nudge him with the vacuum LOL[/B]


That's cute. Parker chases after the vacuum, trying to hop on it to go for a ride.


----------

